# الفن قبطي ( موضوع وصور )



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الفن القبطي (بالإنجليزية: Coptic art‏) يطلق هذا الاصطلاح على الفن الذي أنتج بواسطة المسيحيين في وادى النيل من حوالي (313)ميلادية حت دخول العرب مصر عام 641م.وكانت المسيحية قد ظهرت في عهد الامبراطور الرومانى نيرون عام 54 م وانتشرت بسرعة بين المصريين وخاصة أنها تؤمن بعقائد تشبه العقائد المصرية القديمة، وحتى أصبحت المسيحية الدين الرسمى وفرض على الرومان والدول التابعة لهم اعتناقه.

التصوير الجدارى

كان التصوير الجدارى السائد في العصر القبطى يسير على نفس الطريقة التي تواترت منذ أقدم العصور في مصر وهى طريقة التصوير بألوان الاكاسيد على الحوائط المغطاة بطبقة من الجبس ومنه انتشرت هذه الطريقة بين مسيحي الشرق والغرب وظل الامر كذلك حتى بداية عصر النهضة. وقد وجه الاقباط عناية كبيرة إلى زخرفة الجدران والمحاريب الموجودة في الكنائس بالتصوير الحائطى مستعينين بموضوعات مستمدة من قصص الانبياء والأحداث الدينية فكانت هناك صور للسيدة العذراء والسيد المسيح أو الملائكة والرسل والقديسين والشهداء أو موضوعات من التوراة والانجيل.

السمات العامة للفن القبطى

    * ان الفن الشعبي وليس فنا ملكيا أو امبراطوريا، حيث كان الشعب يشرف على فنه ويبدعه وينفق عليه من ماله الخاص بعيدا عن أى مساندة رسمية.
    * فن ريفى لانه نشأ تحت كنف الاضطهاد وبعيدا عن أماكن الحكومة، ورسم الفنان أشخاصا من بين العاديين وحيواناتهم الاليفة التي تملا كل بيت ومناظر تمثل الحياة الريفية والشعبية البسيطة.
    * فن ارتجالى بسيط لان الرهبان الذين كانوا يشرفون عليه لم تكن لهم دراية تامة من الناحية الفنية, كما كان الإنتاج يتم في جو مشحون بالقلق بعيدا عن الطمأنينة وراحة البال.
    * اتسم باستخدام الهالة على رؤوس القديسين والشهداء وأحيانا كان يضع تاجا أو يستخدم الاثنين معا.
    * البعد عن محاكاة الطبيعة وتقليدها، فالرسوم كان كانت محورة ورمزية وتظهر مميزات الاشكال المرسومة فقط.
    * تميز الفنان القبطي عن الفنان البيزنطي في تصوير صور القديسين حولها هالة من النور في حين الفنان البيزنطي كان يرسم تاج على رأس القديس.
    * كما تميز أيضاً في أن يعرض ضور القديس فرحة مشرقة الوانا مشرقة خاصة وجه القديس اوالقديسة ليوضح موضوع عقائدي إذ يبرز الابدية السعيدة التي نالها هذا 




إيقونة قبطية من مصر تعود للقرن السادس ميلادي تمثل المسيح مع القديس مينا, محفوظة في متحف اللوفر في فرنسا



 
تصوير جصي قبطي من السودان يعود لما بين القرنين العاشر والحادي عشر ميلاديان.


 
إيقونة قبطية قديمة تصور أحد الملائكة



إيقونة قبطية تصور القديس أنطون العظيم


 
إيقونة قبطية للقديس موريس



إقونة قبطية تمثل القديس مارك



إيقونة قبطية قديمة بتصور واحد من الملايكة


*
المتحف القبطي*





تأسيس المتحف:• يقع هذا المتحف بمصر القديمة داخل حدود حصن بابليون والذي توجد بقاياه خلف مبني المتحف وقد بدأ تشييده أيام الفرس ولكن حدثت عليه العديد من الإضافات في عهد الإمبراطوريين الرومانيين أغسطس وتراجان ثم أضاف إليه من جاء بعدهم من أباطرة الرومان. • ويجب الإشارة إلي دور العالم الفرنسي (ماسبيرو) والذي عمل علي جمع أعمال الفن القبطي وتخصيص قاعة لها في المتحف المصري. • وبعدها طالب مرقس باشا سميكة عام 1893م بأن تضم مجموعة الآثار القبطية إلي اهتمامات لجنة حفظ الآثار والفنون. • وقد جاهد هذا الرجل طويلاً حتى تمكن من إقامة المبني الحالي للمتحف الذي افتتح عام 1910 وعين هو أول مدير لهذا المتحف. • أما أول دليل للمتحف فتم نشره عام 1930. أقسام المتحف الرئيسية:• يعد هذا المتحف أكبر متحف في العالم لآثار مصر من المرحلة القبطية وهو يضم الأقسام الأتية: o قسم الأحجار والرسوم الجصية. o قسم تطور الكتابة القبطية والمخطوطات. o قسم الأقمشة والمنسوجات. o قسم العاج والإيقونات. o قسم الأخشاب. o قسم المعادن. o قسم الفخار والزجاج. أهم مقتنيات المتحف:يبلغ  عدد المقتنيات بالمتحف القبطي حوالي 16000 مقتنى وقد رتبت مقتنيات المتحف تبعا لنوعياتها إلى اثني عشر قسما ، عرضت عرضا علميا روعي فيه الترتيب الزمني قدر الإمكان ونذكر من أهم مقتينات المتحف:

1- شاهد قبر من الحجر الجيري يظهر التداخل بين علامتي الصليب والعنخ (نهاية القرن 4م). 2- قطعة نسيج عليها بعض الرموز المسيحية (القرن 6م). 3- نقش علي مشط من العاج يظهر بعض معجزات السيد المسيح (القرن 7م).  


الجناح القديم للمتحف يضم مجموعة من قطع الاثاث الخشبية والأبواب المطعمة. وجدير بالملاحظة انه يضم الباب المصنوع من خشب الجميز الخاص بحامل ايقونات كنيسة القديسة بربارة. الالواح يمكن تمييزها حيث قاموا بتركيبها في العصر الفاطمى أثناء القرن الحادى عشر والثانى عشر.


بنى المتحف القبطى ليسد ثغرة في التاريخ والفن المصري. ان المجموعة الكبيرة من التحف والتي أغلبها ذو شأن كبير من الأهمية للفن القبطى في العالم . 


لقد شيد المتحف على أرض " وقف " تابعة للكنيسة القبطية التي قدمها عن طيب خاطر تحت تصرف مؤسسه قداسة المتنيح كيرلس الخامس [2](توفى عام 1927 ميلادية وأعقبه أنبا يؤنس التاسع عشر في 1929 ميلادية ) يقع المتحف القبطي في مكان غاية الأهمية من الناحية التاريخية فهو يقع داخل أسوار حصن بابليون الشهير الذي يعتبر من أشهر وأضخم الآثار الباقية للإمبراطورية الرومانية في مصر ،وتبلغ مساحته الكلية شاملة الحديقة والحصن حوالي 8000 م، وقد تم تطويره بجناحيه القديم والجديد والكنيسة المعلقة وتم افتتاحه بعد ذلك عام 1984.

ويبلغ عدد المقتنيات بالمتحف القبطي حوالي 16000 مقتنى وقد رتبت مقتنيات المتحف تبعا لنوعياتها إلى اثني عشر قسما ، عرضت عرضا علميا روعي فيه الترتيب الزمني قدر الإمكان. وقد ظل المتحف القبطي تابع للبطريركية القبطية حتى عام 1931 ثم أصبح تابع لوزارة الثقافة. يتراوح متوسط عدد الزائرين اليومي من 200 إلى 250 فرد من جنسيات مختلفة. [3]


الجناح القديم للمتحف يضم مجموعة من قطع الاثاث الخشبية والأبواب المطعمة. وجدير بالملاحظة انه يضم الباب المصنوع من خشب الجميز الخاص بحامل ايقونات كنيسة القديسة بربارة. الالواح يمكن تمييزها حيث قاموا بتركيبها في العصر الفاطمى أثناء القرن الحادى عشر والثانى عشر.

المجموعة تستقر في الجناح الجديد الذى يظهر مختلف الأنواع والطرز والموضوعات، مثل التصميمات الهندسية، لفائف نبات الاكانتس وأوراق العنب، وافريزات مزدانة بأرانب، طواويس، طيور، والانشطة الريفية، مرورا بالتراث الهيللينستى والقبطى حتى الصيغ الفنية الإسلامية في مصر. ويضم المتحف القبطى مخطوطات للكتاب المقدس تعود لالاف السنين وهو عباره عن تحفه معماريه 

 بعض صور من المتحف 


 



 
تابع







 



 







 



 



 

​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

* بعض الايقونات الموجودة فى المتحف القبطى بمصر القديمة*

أم النور


 





القديسه برباره


 

زيارة المجوس



 
السيد المسيح داخل الهيكل





القديسان بطرس وبولس



 

السيدة العذراء وسمعان الشيخ


 

يوحنا المعمدان



 

الأبا بولا والأنبا أنطونيوس


 





رأس يوحنا المعمدان




القديس اندراوس




الملاك غيريال


 

القديس مينا العجايبى


 

بولس الرسول



 

القديس فيكتور




تابع


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بعض التحف المجوده بالمتحف 

أكاليل الزفاف



 

تاجان مصنوعان من النحاس الأصفر، ويحملان نقشا مكتوبا، يقول: "المجد لله في الاعالى، وعلى الأرض السلام ". وهي عبارات محاطة بشريط من حلقات (دوائر) مصنوعة من معدن مطروق؛ وتكون إطارا (إفريزا) يحيط بالنص. وهناك أيضا زخارف نباتية تشبه تلك المستخدمة في صنع إكليل.

تصنع التيجان عادة من الذهب أو الفضة المطلية بالذهب، وتحمل علامة الصليب. وهي تستخدم لكي تتوج رءوس العرائس والعرسان؛ كرمز لتاج البهجة والبركة (النعمة). وهي تشير أيضا إلى التاج الذي توج به سليمان الحكيم، كما ورد في نشيد الإنشاد الذي لسليمان: "اخرجن يا بنات صهيون وانظرن إلى الملك سليمان بالتاج الذي توجته به أمه في يوم عرسه وفي يوم فرح قلبه"؛ سفر نشيد الإنشاد: الإصحاح الثالث (11).

يقصد بالتيجان تعريف الزوجين بأنهما، ببركة حفل الزفاف، أصبح كل منهما تاجا على الآخر. فالمرأة تاج لزوجها، مثلما أن الرجل تاج لامرأته؛ مثلما أن المسيح هو الرأس للكنيسة -إذ جاء في سفر أشعياء النبي" في ذلك اليوم يكون رب الجنود إكليل جمال وتاج بهاء لبقية شعبه"؛ أشعياء: الإصحاح الثامن والعشرون (5). ويمسك القسيس بالتاجين على هيئة صليب ويصلي عليهما؛ قبل أن يتوج بهما العروسين.


الأبعاد

العرض ١٨ سم
الطول ٧.٥ سم



اناء على شكل زمزمية



إناء من الفخار على شكل زمزمية منتفخة البطن، لها رقبة تنتهي بفوهة على شكل القمع وحول الرقبة يوجد دائرة بالبارز تحيط بها.



تاج عمود الكرمة




تاج عمود من الحجر الجيري الملون، شكل علي هيئة كرمة عنب كاملة بالأوراق والعناقيد.

والكرمة في الكنيسة تعني السيد المسيح الذي قال "أنا هو الكرمة الحقيقية"، أو ترمز إلي السيدة العذراء، هي الكرمة الحقيقية تحمل السيد المسيح، عنقود الحياة. والكرمة ترمز أيضاً إلى الكنيسة.


الأبعاد

العرض ٣٢ سم
الطول ٣٨ سم 


وعلى أكتاف الإناء يوجد مقبضين وذلك لسهولة حملها بواستطهما. وهذه الزمزمية قد تكون مصنوعة لإستخدامها في الرحلات أو المسافات الطويلة أو تستخدم مع الرهبان حيث الصحارى الشاسعة، لذلك فهم يحتاجون لمثل هذا الإناء في حياتهم اليومية أثناء الخلوات الفردية.


الأبعاد

الارتفاع ٢٠.٥ سم
الطول ١٦.٨ سم 


الأخشاب
1) باب كنبسة القديسة برباره


 

التاريخ: القرن 4
وصف
باب ذو مصراعين تمثل نقوش الحشوتين العلويتين فى واجه الباب صوره نصفيه للسيد المسيح داخل إكليل مزدان بشريط يحمله ملاكان يحلقان ، ويحف بالملاكين شخصان من المحتمل أن يكونا رسولان إنجيليان يقف كل منهما تجاه عمود بستارة. يظهر على الحشوات الأخرى السيد المسيح, القديس مرقص, السيد المسيح داخل هالة المجد, القديسة العذراء والاثنا عشر رسولا، أما الحشوات الخلفية فمنقوشة بزخارف مكونه من زهريات تخرج منها أفرع الكرم الملفوفة المورقة المثمرة
2) حجاب هيكل كنسية القديسة برباره


 
التاريخ: القرن 10
وصف
حجاب هيكل يتألف من 45 حشوه لها أصل قبطى تتضمن مناظر متنوعة وزخارف هندسية بالبارز وقد شاعت فى العصر الفاطمى ، بعض هذه المناظر لها أصل قبطى بالإضافة إلى الصور الجذابة الخيالية الملهمة من الفن الساسانى مثل مناظر الصيد والطيور المتقابلة أو المتدابره والحيوانات الخرافية وحفلات السمر.
3)حشو مصراع باب


 

التاريخ: القرن 5
وصف
حشو من مصراع باب مستطيلة الشكل ،
مزخرفه بنقوش نباتيه بالبارز تمثل أفرع أغصان و أوراق العنب يتوسطها صليب

*منقول من*
*ويكيبيديا  
وتجميعاتى بالنت*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل وصور روعه
ومجهود يستحق تقييم
شكرا ليك استاذي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*اكتر من رائع*
*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اكتر من رائع*
> *ميرسي استاذي*​


شكرجداا
 للمرور الرائع

الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل وصور روعه
> ومجهود يستحق تقييم
> شكرا ليك استاذي​*


شكرا لمرور المحبه والذوق

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*مرور رائع وجميل جدا
شكراا
الرب يبارككم*​


----------

